# Winchester Bonded PDX1



## Drewpy71 (Jun 15, 2009)

I've been looking for a new carry load and decided to give the PDX1's a try today. Had a shell casing crack. If you've ever experienced this, not good for the shooter or the weapon. It was a SA XD with about 700 previous rounds through it. Never before had any type of chamber/fire/extract problem or stray/wild rounds.

Wanted to give everybody a heads up. The Carton No. is LPSU113 
E128432
K6782

Sent an e-mail to Winchester, but being a Sunday, who knows when/what their response will be, especially since I asked to cover the cost of a gunsmith to check out the barrel.

This might be a one time thing, a one lot thing or a serious issue with a new load. I'll post again when I know.


----------

